# Can I still use it?



## gloo (May 3, 2011)

My husband brought home lots of ready made limonade from work and the experation date is the 8 do you think it okay to make a skeeter pee batch with it anyways? Thanks


----------



## Mikael (May 3, 2011)

eh, im not sure if i would, but then again that is my opinion, is the limonade 100 percent pure?


----------



## ffemt128 (May 3, 2011)

gloo said:


> My husband brought home lots of ready made limonade from work and the experation date is the 8 do you think it okay to make a skeeter pee batch with it anyways? Thanks




Are you takling about May 8th. If that's the case, give it a try. It's not expired yet.


----------



## BigDfromTN (May 3, 2011)

I would. As asked, Is it 100% pure? As in no sorbates etc.


----------



## Wade E (May 3, 2011)

If its preservative free then absolutely!!!!


----------



## docanddeb (May 3, 2011)

Even if it has preservatives... lemon juice does... treat it like skeeter pee and whip the heck out of it... let it stand open for 48 hrs and proceed. I would add it in batches like skeeter pee so as not to overwhelm the yeast.

Debbie


----------

